# Ranger won't protect me...



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

At least I don't think he would. We have had several dogs and I really think Ranger is the least likely to come to our defense. Does anyone else here have a wimpy GSD? I see so many here have trained their dogs for protection, but somehow we have created a pup that counts on us to protect him. 

It is fine with me because he still scares some people. Kind of the best of both worlds - he scares people but he would never bite.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

most times a look and a bark can intimidate a stranger.

I'm sure there are ALOT of gsd's that wouldnt protect their owners when it came right down to it, tho many will say they would..

Fortunately most of us never have or will be in a situation to test it out.

I did have a dog many years ago, that would nail someone who was just fooling around with me,,heck he nailed my BF at the time when we were just messing around. I'm sure he could have done more damage than he did if he wanted to, so can't say that he was "protecting" me..

Like I said, most gsd's don't have to a thing but "be" and maybe throw out a bark, enough to make a stranger think twice.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree that most people won't ever be in a situation to find out and I do think their looks and bark is enough most of the time. Midnite looks like a dog that shouldn't be messed with, that alone makes me feel pretty safe.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm sure there are ALOT of gsd's that wouldnt protect their owners when it came right down to it, tho many will say they would..


Agreed. So many people think their dog will bite just because it let's out a deep ferocious sounding bark. Most won't bite unless it's fearing for its own life. I've seen sch3 dogs that know how to bite "for fun" but if you just put your hands behind your back puff up your chest and walk by it, the dog will be confused and have no idea what to do.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

My adult female went into protection without prior training. Had an issue with old neighbor. He was yelling, threatening, doing everything he could to intimidate. Ellie came from behind, took a stance in front of me, started growling and very slowly prowling forward at him. We were separated by the street. Had he come off his curb, she would've been after him. I miss her. Great dog. 
As for most dogs, it seems they don't have the nerves. Flight or fight. Easiest way out of a stressful situation is flight. But to be honest, you may one day be surprised. I most certainly was with Ellie. I wouldn't want to put my life on it though.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I have two dogs roughly the same size (about 22/23 inches tall and weighing about 50 pounds), mutt Ilka, and GSD Leontine. Well, Leontine might LICK someone to death. The real intimidation factor around here is Ilka. She is dog and people reactive, and while I doubt very much she would "protect me", I'm sure if she felt threatened, she would put on a show that would scare the bajeebers out of any would-be mugger, and possibly take a chunk out of them, as well.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Ha-ha that's Bella to a T I really doubt she would do anything in a dangerous situation she'd probably walk away and see you later mom lol. Most of the time when someone is at my door she just looks and goes right back to her room, she has zero interest... 

I had a Boxer / Dobe mix now he would lay down his life to protect us he was one fierce pooch he even scared me 

My boy gsd is just to young to tell how he will turn out hopefully not like Bella because it would be nice to have someone in out house to alert me to things. Right now the job of guarding our house belongs to my cat ha-ha now that's just sad, she makes a better watch dog then Bella. Love Bella to bits she's my sweetie but she's a total wimp 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I had a Siberian Husky that took offense to a drunken man sticking his head through my car window in Tim Hortons drive through. He wanted money in an innocent drunk way lol.My dogs reaction scared me much more than the drunk guy! I had to find it in myself to talk calmly as I was sure my dog was going to nail him.
To be honest, I think I would rather protect my dog and save the hassles that come with a dog bite here in Ontario. An untrained dog trying to protect you could misread a situation that lands you in trouble.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Whoops hit the wrong button, phone got stuck


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Glad to see I am not alone. My first dog was a bc/aussie mix. She loved all people, but I swear if anyone she didn't know got within 30 feet of my (her) kids she would bark like a trained killer. The minute I told her the person was okay she became a snuggle bunny, but she scared more than one stranger. My current Aussie is a pretty big wimp but he at least is protective of my daughter. When she was younger and played soccer her coach came up to her on the sidelines and Buzz just placed himself between the two of them. His intent was obvious and his face seemed to say, "I am not sure about who this is but I am just going to let him know I am here." But Ranger, he doesn't seem to think he has to protect anyone. I took him to a doggie care for an assessment. The owner brought in a friendly but exuberant husky. Ranger played for a couple minutes then came over to me. The owner said "look he is protecting you." I laughed and said "more likley he is expecting me to protect him." She didn't argue, LOL. Maybe it is because my kids are older and he has never felt "responsible" for the little ones. I don't know. All I can say is that I agree with those that are happy that their pups won't protect. Especially with a GSD I feel it is really important that they behave politely. Otherwise it could be an ugly legal situation.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva is still a puppy and barks ferociously at everything. It's loud and menacing for her age. But truth be told...she would probably hide behind me if there was a true threat. If by chance she did stay out in front all a bad guy would have to due is throw a biscuit at her and that would be that...hehe


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zena was my honest to goodness protector. She would nail someone if it came down to it but considering her sheer size for a female GSD and the fact she would intentionally put herself between me and a threat, yeah. She only ever had to snap at one person. 

Shasta.... she doesn't have it. She's aloof with people outside the house and even some people who come in, but she doesn't have the instinct. 

Dax.... we'll have to wait and see. He's still young so he still loves everyone.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My male, Cable, I think is a real protector. He's not startled by much and when reading him I see no signs of backing away/down from threats(strangers in this case). The best word I can muster for his overall nature is *somber*, calm and collected, gathering data. He's a snuggle-puss for sure but his movements and watchful ways say to me that he's primed for mixing it up were the situation were to arise.

He alert barks at cars and other dogs. Looks at me and when he sees that I see what's up he stays on alert but keeps quiet. Cars that slow down get an extra yippy bark and he'll paw at me. I get squeaks and shrill yelps when I get home, visitors get a low rumble with low pitched big-boy barks till I say hello to them. His motions and sounds resonate with what I associate with a dog that means business.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

just because a dog doesnt back down does not mean it will bite. not even close. the yappy dogs that bark at everything are the ones that are nervous and trying to scare everything away with its bark. its the quiet calm measured ones that are more likely to bite. the ones that will truly bite are the badly bred nervy dogs or the under socialized ones. ever wonder why so many small dogs bite? its because they never get to go anywhere so when someone enters their territory they feel much more threatened. im much more afraid of a dog that stares at me and gives a low growl over one that barks its head off spitting all over me.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

To be honest, I feel like I'm their protector!!! Over the years I've discovered that almost everyone respects my GSDs. While I seriously doubt if any of the Hooligans would protect me, I feel very safe with them just because of this respect people have for the breed.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister has already proven that he'll protect me. :wub:

Draco on the other hand, he's just a puppy and on the rare occasion that he does get scared he hides behind me. :laugh:

Regardless of whether my dogs will or will not protect me, it is my job to protect them and I absolutely would. My dogs are my children and I would unleash all kinds of  upon someone trying to cause them harm. 

My GSD is a visible deterrent and alerts me to trouble when he hears it but I am the crazy one ready with a bat. :crazy:


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Thought you guys might enjoy this


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I've had one dog that would protect me. Bailey, my GSD.

We were walking in the park, the sun was going down, it was dusk, and I had to walk under a bridge to get back to my car. Was the only way, and we stayed way longer than I planned. (we were having to much fun, lol) Anyways, as we get closer to the bridge, it gets darker because there are also trees and bushes now lining the walk way. She's solid black, on a six ft leash walking loosely out in front of me. (so probably not the whole six feet out). Next thing I know, I feel and see arms coming around me from behind, then hear and feel Bailey push past me and grab the guy by the leg. She doesn't hold on, so he runs away limping. I'm freaked, I called my cousin who was with the police dept. and talk with him. I'm worried mainly about him reporting a dog bite, but my cousin just laughed at me, said "whats he going to say...'yes, I was gonna rape this woman and her dog bit me?" lol.

Thankfully, in 13 years thats been the only time thats had to happen.


----------



## Kissyperry (Feb 11, 2011)

My two and a half year old male will. We were camping last fall (he was not quite 2 years old) he was laying at my feet at the campfire. Hubby had on Carhartt bibs and a skull cap of sorts...hubby came around the camper in the dark and walked up behind me, Grizz just watched, then when he sort of slapped his hands down on my shoulders to startle me, Grizz jumped up, went to jump over me and lunged at him and gave the highest pitch shrieking bark I've ever heard. Never heard anything like that out of him before or after. I grabbed his collar on his way over me, I have no doubt he would have bitten him. He's the most laid back dog and kind of a wuss in every day life but when the hammer dropped...he was right there...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ranger's Mom I have had two dogs who will protect or I should say react. Daisy and Lucky both. Daisy could be protective she scared off a guy by coming through our screened window . She picked people out who even after they were in the house she would still be on guard.However Im reluctant to say she was protective in the true GSD standard sense of the word. Lucky unfortunately showed his protective side to my Dad. We had had Lucky for a short amount of time and my dad walked in our house yelling about something and I was alone. Lucky stopped him two steps from the door and grabbed his sleeve and was growling. I had yelled back at my Dad from another room and Lucky decided he was an undesired guest. Held him there. Lucky's sheer size and Daisy's bark and large teeth on display stopped more then a few folk from coming in while we were gone based on footprints at the doors of our house over the years. I have to say Lucky can sleep through folks coming in the house now but if he's awake he's on guard. Well if he hears them.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Ha, ha, I love the video. That is exactly what I am talking about. Ranger would either try to play with the intruder or he would run and hide. I am thinking he is at least smart enough to run and hide. 

My MIL had a Yorkie that was a little lion. Now that thing would have defended her to the death, I swear it would have. It is not that it particularly loved my MIL it is just that he saw her as his possession and he wasn't going to let anyone else have her.


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol this made a tad upset! But in a good way I guess. My old German Shep. Border Collie cross defended my house twice from intruders. Once when just me and her lived alone in a rough area and I was only 17! I came home to find the place destroyed and I had no idea what happened until I saw the window was open and screen cut-and everything around the window my dog had knocked over and torn the blinds down. At the back door she had ripped down the curtains on the window there and the clothes hanger on the wall and left deep scratches all around the door- on the outside of the door there were crow bar marks from the **** trying to break in.

She did the same at another house but this time I knew straight away why and found the **** break in kit hidden in the bushes- complete with bear mace. God I miss and love that dog so much. She would never let anyone we did not know touch me and she knew instantly when I was uncomfortable and got between me and any stranger. Miss knowing someone always had my back!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

I have learned to never count my dogs out! Like many of you posted, I had the GSD that loved everyone and everything. Not a mean bone in his body and slept peacefully while my trailer was stolen off my driveway ..lol I figured if I'm in a pinch it's me against the world but did he ever prove me wrong when some punk came crashing through my front door. 

Moral of the story, you just never know how he/she will react until the chips are really down


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

GSxOwner said:


> Lol this made a tad upset! But in a good way I guess. My old German Shep. Border Collie cross defended my house twice from intruders. Once when just me and her lived alone in a rough area and I was only 17! I came home to find the place destroyed and I had no idea what happened until I saw the window was open and screen cut-and everything around the window my dog had knocked over and torn the blinds down. At the back door she had ripped down the curtains on the window there and the clothes hanger on the wall and left deep scratches all around the door- on the outside of the door there were crow bar marks from the **** trying to break in.
> 
> She did the same at another house but this time I knew straight away why and found the **** break in kit hidden in the bushes- complete with bear mace. God I miss and love that dog so much. She would never let anyone we did not know touch me and she knew instantly when I was uncomfortable and got between me and any stranger. Miss knowing someone always had my back!


Maybe this is a bc thing? My aussie/bc girl was as sweet as could be but she was the only dog in the neighborhood to defend our home against middle of the night vandals - ours was the only home left untouched. And when I was a baby we had a bc mix. He would growl at anyone that he didn't know if they got near my carriage. I notice that there were no bcs tested.


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

My gsd and lab literally invite strangers and play with them. I have a rott who was runt of the litter.. he is the scrawniest rott ever imo.. 22 inch tall at 10 months.. but he doesn't even like someone talking to me in a raised voice.. that is why i love him the most.. he is my little body guard

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> just because a dog doesnt back down does not mean it will bite. not even close. the yappy dogs that bark at everything are the ones that are nervous and trying to scare everything away with its bark. its the quiet calm measured ones that are more likely to bite. the ones that will truly bite are the badly bred nervy dogs or the under socialized ones. ever wonder why so many small dogs bite? its because they never get to go anywhere so when someone enters their territory they feel much more threatened. im much more afraid of a dog that stares at me and gives a low growl over one that barks its head off spitting all over me.



the ones that are barking usually cant get to what they want to bite at, put your hand within reaching distance and u can easily find out which ones will bite and which ones wont, the barking dogs that bite are silent if they are offleash and the attacker is in striking range they will just nail him in silence. The bark is frustration or whatever cause they cant get to him. A growl means fear. In pp we dont want to see our dogs growl at the decoy. Those dogs seem to go into avoidence quick.


But just because a dog growls does not mean its bad, defense drive stems from fear, the strong dogs work through it and overcome it and become fighters. JMHO Kinda like yours stood in front of you.


----------

